# Who’s used ephedrine



## yeue101 (Aug 5, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has used ephedrine to cut with?
Is it effective and what sides does it cause?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

It’s just an energy booster I never found no side effects with it until I went over 90 mg / day then it shrinks your dik


----------



## Reckless (11 mo ago)

its alright, you won't get huge effects like when you're on Clen but it suppresses appetite and gives energy boost which will help you do more cardio and lift without getting exhausted 
it also has a slight thermogenic effect when combined with caffeine


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Years ago , eca, pre gym . Tbh it gives a proper boost in the Gym. I actually gave my self shin splints , went from running for minutes too feeling like I wouldn't stop lol . 
Sweat like a pig on it myself .
Also great for a good night out , drank like a fish n not paralletic lol .


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

It's not all it was cracked up to be. It is effective and has a lot of research on it (pretty sure it's still a prescription drug in a lot of places, France {I believe} used it as a weight loss drug too)

Unless your diet and training is on point it won't make a difference.
There are no magic pills.

It's just a stim.


----------



## fk1992 (May 16, 2018)

Gives you godlike endurance


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

I find it very effective as a pre workout with a caffeine tablet, I imagine you would build up a tolerance if you used it ED though. I'd rate clen higher for cutting.


----------

